
Celebrity suicide on Twitter: Activity, content and network analysis - DanBC
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0165032718316410?dgcid=raven_sd_search_email#
======
DanBC
The full title is "Celebrity suicide on Twitter: Activity, content and network
analysis related to the death of Swedish DJ Tim Bergling alias Avicii" which
is way too long for HN.

